# ci carioca issues



## pavie

Hi All,

I have a couple of questions regarding my 06 carioca 656.

Can anyone let me know were I can get an operating manual for the main control panel above the door. I dont know that make or maode, as, with everything else - there aint any.
Though it is a blue/grey panel, with s1 s2 s3 for the tanks, and b1 b2 for the batterie levels, along with inside & outside switches.

Also, When using the boiler for how water - how long should it take to heat the water. (from cold) I have switched on the gas supply to the boiler, switched on the pump at the panel and set the thermostat to 50c.

I have noticed that there is a yellow flick switch fixed to the floor next to the boiler under the seat - though no sure what it is for.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Getting excited for my first adventure (once all the niggly probs have been sorted)

Glen :?


----------



## dcummin

Hi there

I've got an 07 656, but i dont think there are too many differences

control panel - dont think you've got much to gain by tracking a manual down - the info supplied for the tanks/batteries just gives you a very rough indication of how full/empty they are and the other buttons power/water and outside light are easy enough to figure out - I've never really looked at the level displays since i bought mine 3 years ago. 

The flick switch next to the boiler is for draining down for frost protection etc - if you move it to the up position the any water left in the boiler itself will drain out. Mine takes about 20 mins for water to be hot afetr switching on.

hope that helps

David


----------



## pavie

Hi David,

Thank you for that.

Do you just switch on the thermostat to, say 50c, and then just leave it for the 20 mins before using?

Glen


----------



## Stanner

pavie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding my 06 carioca 656.
> 
> Can anyone let me know were I can get an operating manual for the main control panel above the door. I dont know that make or maode, as, with everything else - there aint any.
> Though it is a blue/grey panel, with s1 s2 s3 for the tanks, and b1 b2 for the batterie levels, along with inside & outside switches.
> 
> Also, When using the boiler for how water - how long should it take to heat the water. (from cold) I have switched on the gas supply to the boiler, switched on the pump at the panel and set the thermostat to 50c.
> 
> I have noticed that there is a yellow flick switch fixed to the floor next to the boiler under the seat - though no sure what it is for.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Getting excited for my first adventure (once all the niggly probs have been sorted)
> 
> Glen :?


Inside and outside are just that Inside turns on all 12v power in the habitation area - Lights etc.

Outside (so far as I can tell) just turns on the outside light if there is one.

The Tap button turns on the pump and the other are just checks for battery condition (cycles between main and leisure) the other is for checking fresh and waste water tank levels.

Boiler can take up to 30 mins to provide any useful hot water but will only work if the system has been filled and "bled" properly.

The "flick switch" - is that the dump valve that vents water from the system if either the power is cut or outside temp drops near to freezing. If so, it needs to have the button on the top pulled up until it locks or the boiler won't fill up and so won't heat up.

You need to make sure it's locked up then turn the pump on bleed any air through the system by opening all the hot taps (inc. shower) until the water runs freely before turning the dial to the "wavy lines" with the temp you want the water at next to it (I think the choice is 40c or 60c) - it should then all work.
With the bed up listen while you turn it on and you should hear a clicking and a "whoomph" as it lights if everything is working OK.

From memory I think that's how it works, but I'm sure someone will correct it if it isn't right.


----------



## pavie

Hi Stanner,

Cheers for that. I have worked out the panel above the door, though dont understand the waste tank results (s2 & s3) 

When I hit the button for the tanks, these 2 show up as red (s1 fresh water has 1 green bar - so 1/3rd full). 

Does red (s1 & s2) mean that they are full or empty?
Also, why 2 tanks for waste - I can only find one under the MH.

Glen


----------



## Stanner

Waste tanks - not sure on that I think the second read out is for when a second tank is fitted

I can't ever remember mine showing other than RED for empty and yes I find it strange that empty is RED and as it fills up you get more GREEN lights.

I tend to empty mine as often as possible so I'm not dragging extra weight around and will have the space if ever I do need it.


----------



## GerryD

For advice on a CI speak to Geoff Cox Motorhomes in Derby, they are the most helpful and professional CI dealers in the UK. Alternatively speak to Andrew Davies at Autotrail after sales, he can probably still get you a PDF of the manual for the panel.
If your CI has a seperate heater from the water heater then the "yellow switch" near the water heater is the drain valve. This must be in the down (flat) position to store water. As has been said, if you have not filled your water tank and correctly bled the system you cannot get hot water. Fill your fresh water tank then switch the pump on and turn on each tap until water runs freely from the hot and cold positions. Finally check the window near your water heater, it is likely to have a reed switch that will not allow your water heater to run if the window is open.
Almost forgot, make sure that you have removed the cover from the water heater air inlet/exhaust before switching on and that the gas and any relevant isolator tapes are turned on.
Gerry


----------



## pavie

Hi Gerry,

Thank you for that advice, much appreciated.

Can you just confirm with me were I will find the air inlet / exhaust cover on the bolier and what it looks like.

Glen


----------



## GerryD

pavie said:


> Hi Gerry,
> 
> Thank you for that advice, much appreciated.
> 
> Can you just confirm with me were I will find the air inlet / exhaust cover on the bolier and what it looks like.
> 
> Glen


Glen, if you look at where your water heater fits against the outside wall of the motorhome. In the corresponding place on the outside you will see a grille. This is the air inlet/exhaust. When new your motorhome had a cover to protect this from the weather when it is not in use.
Gerry


----------



## pavie

Im glad I asked that question, as I would have been hunting around the inside of the van for days ,lol. Though shoould have been obvious if the word exhaust is being used. Thats the joys of being Irish,lol.

I noticed today that when I switch the thermostat for hot water to either 50c or 70c there was red light illuminated, is this just a power light? a fault light? or an indicator that goes off when the water has been heated.

Cheers,

Glen


----------



## GerryD

pavie said:


> I noticed today that when I switch the thermostat for hot water to either 50c or 70c there was red light illuminated, is this just a power light? a fault light? or an indicator that goes off when the water has been heated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Glen


Glen,
If the switch is a small rocker switch marked 50 degrees and 70 degrees, then a red light would normally indigate thet the burner has failed to ignite. If the red light does not appear at the 50 degree setting then there may be a problem within the water heater. Are you certain that the water heater is working? When you switch it on, can you hear the igniter clicking? When it stops clicking, can you hear the sound of the gas igniting (a very muffled explosion)?
If you can't hear that the gas is igniting, then you will need to consult a qualified repairer. As there is gas involved, do not attempt a repair yourself.
Gerry


----------



## Stanner

Didn't the seller offer to show you how it all worked when you collected it?


----------



## torrhead

*C.I. Manual.*

Hi pavie, PM on its way to you re manual.


----------



## Bobhaines

I have a Ci Carioca 694. Can anyone tell me why it has two water tanks and what is each for. One is under the bed and the other is under the front double seat.


----------

